# Pretty Nice Z site with a crap load of vids



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I haven't checked them all out of course but there seems to be some pretty cool Z31 vids on this site.

I'm not promising that there's no street racing since I haven't seen them all but I've just seen some back dirt road drifting and a burnout so far.... There's also some track races with some Z31's and some other cars.

I'll take the link out if needed by the mods

http://tboz.no-ip.com:10000/


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I haven't checked them all out of course but there seems to be some pretty cool Z31 vids on this site.
> 
> I'm not promising that there's no street racing since I haven't seen them all but I've just seen some back dirt road drifting and a burnout so far.... There's also some track races with some Z31's and some other cars.
> 
> ...


Looks ok to me.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Couldn't you just say "A lot of vids" ?? How many vids does it take to make a _crap load_, anyway. How big is this _crap_. Mouse size, elephant size, blue whale size? When you say _crap_, does this mean poor quality, as well as large quantity? Sounds like a rather disorderly jumble of junky vids. Now why would I want to check that out......


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well you can check the crap out if you want I mean crap dude. You all over my butt for sayin crap load and crap and you just need to leave me the crap alone and check out the crap load of vids.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Well you can check the crap out if you want I mean crap dude. You all over my butt for sayin crap load and crap and you just need to leave me the crap alone and check out the crap load of vids.


Is it that time of the month again?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Well you can check the crap out if you want I mean crap dude. You all over my butt for sayin crap load and crap and you just need to leave me the crap alone and check out the crap load of vids.


He was joking around and why he put this at the end of his sentance.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

And I was kidding by adding all the "craps" just forgot to


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> And I was kidding by adding all the "craps" just forgot to


It must be that time of the month again. You 15 year olds are the worst about it...  

Since we all know you weren't kidding...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It must be that time of the month again. You 15 year olds are the worst about it...
> 
> Since we all know you weren't kidding...


Of course lol


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

It's THE BIG ONE's site from Z31.com


----------

